
Boxes and Trees – Smart Pointers in Rust - omn1
https://matthias-endler.de/2017/boxes-and-trees/
======
omn1
Author here. Would be interested in some feedback on how this Rust code can
become more idiomatic. There are some in-depth comments on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/6tkyz3/of_boxes_and_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/6tkyz3/of_boxes_and_trees_smart_pointers_in_rust/)

What is the most idiomatic way to implement a simple Binary Tree structure in
C++? Raw pointers to the left and right subtrees? Smart pointers? Probably it
depends on the use-case.

~~~
brudgers
[https://codereview.stackexchange.com](https://codereview.stackexchange.com)
might be a good place to get feedback...so long as the code works and the
question meets the rest of the site guidelines, this is the kind of question
that often gets favorable attention.

Good luck.

